# Leave at my door



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

So, with this whole coronavirus thing, everyone is asking for no contact delivery.

some ask that you do not ring or knock. But others don’t specify.

For me, I’d like someone to knock or ring doorbell. Kinda hate it when I get a package and have no clue it’s outside.

But what do you guys do and prefer?

I’ve mostly just left the food at the door but have not knocked or rung doorbell.


----------



## nighthawk398

I have been sending a photo where I left the food


----------



## Teksaz

Yeah, I'm kinda struggling with this also. I'm afraid that someone is going to lie and say they didn't get their order. DD wants us to take a pic but how are we going to know which pic it is if something comes up? I usually do around 20 deliveries a day. As of now I'm either knocking or ringing the bell unless told otherwise.


----------



## nighthawk398

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda struggling with this also. I'm afraid that someone is going to lie and say they didn't get their order. DD wants us to take a pic but how are we going to know which pic it is if something comes up? I usually do around 20 deliveries a day. As of now I'm either knocking or ringing the bell unless told otherwise.


arent you sending the picture to the customer? if so dd gets a copy of all correspondents


----------



## Solid 5

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, with this whole coronavirus thing, everyone is asking for no contact delivery.
> 
> some ask that you do not ring or knock. But others don't specify.
> 
> For me, I'd like someone to knock or ring doorbell. Kinda hate it when I get a package and have no clue it's outside.
> 
> But what do you guys do and prefer?
> 
> I've mostly just left the food at the door but have not knocked or rung doorbell.


I will only do no contact if the customer requests it. And if they do as soon as I set the item on their doorstep I text them thusly, "hello this is your Door Dash driver, I have left the food from X at your door on your mat per your instructions, stay safe and have a great rest of the afternoon/evening/weekend!"

I have never taken a picture of the delivery, then again as I have stated the area that I deliver to is not even ghetto in the slightest.

As a sidenote, since I started to text each customer when I drop the food off, my rating has ticked a little bit upward.


----------



## kingcorey321

Come on fellas ladies .You have a phone in your hand.
Test them ( your food is on the porch Hope you choke on it for tipping me shit )


----------



## Solid 5

kingcorey321 said:


> Come on fellas ladies .You have a phone in your hand.
> Test them ( your food is on the porch Hope you choke on it for tipping me shit )


Says the person who continually complains about the Customers/delivery services screwing him over.

Face, meet mirror.


----------



## uberboy1212

I always send a text letting them know, no pictures.


----------



## kingcorey321

Solid 5 said:


> Says the person who continually complains about the Customers/delivery services screwing him over.
> 
> Face, meet mirror.


How does your reply add any positive info to this post ?
You only bash others.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

There are a couple of issues here. If the order says leave it on the doorstep, then I leave it on the doorstep and ring the doorbell unless the directions tell me not to ring the doorbell. I also put it out of the way of the door swing so that opening the storm door will not knock the order over.

With that being said, I feel some of these no contact leave it on the doorstep requests are making it easier for the customer to not tip or to tip a lower amount. I try to find some reason to call them (I picked up your order--I'm on my way) so that they at least have some customer service interaction. That sometimes will nudge the tip up.


----------



## Solid 5

kingcorey321 said:


> How does your reply add any positive info to this post ?
> You only bash others.


"Ignore" feature FTW, try it. Trust me son.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

I follow the instructions. If they don’t give instructions I knock. If they save leave it I just leave it. They get a notification that it was delivered.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

nighthawk398 said:


> I have been sending a photo where I left the food


I honestly don't think they get photos. I've done this a few times. Then when my shift is over, I get text from DD stating something along the lines that number can no longer be used.

I've sent customer pics of menus before but they've said they've not received them. So, &#129335;&#127997;‍♂



MontcoUberDriver said:


> I follow the instructions. If they don't give instructions I knock. If they save leave it I just leave it. They get a notification that it was delivered.


I ordered UberEATS the other day. Stated to deliver to door. The driver texted me and said if he could leave it outside my door. I said sure no problem.

He knocked and then I waited like a minute to see if I would get the notification it was delivered. Then I went outside and the guy was just standing by the stairs with a surgical mask waiting for me to pick it up. He did text me I think, after having waited a bit, but I guess I missed it.


----------



## Solid 5

kingcorey321 said:


> How does your reply add any positive info to this post ?
> You only bash others one word to describe a person like you. idiot


PS, read post #5 in this thread


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I honestly don't think they get photos. I've done this a few times. Then when my shift is over, I get text from DD stating something along the lines that number can no longer be used.
> 
> I've sent customer pics of menus before but they've said they've not received them. So, &#129335;&#127997;‍♂
> 
> 
> I ordered UberEATS the other day. Stated to deliver to door. The driver texted me and said if he could leave it outside my door. I said sure no problem.
> 
> He knocked and then I waited like a minute to see if I would get the notification it was delivered. Then I went outside and the guy was just standing by the stairs with a surgical mask waiting for me to pick it up. He did text me I think, after having waited a bit, but I guess I missed it.


Maybe it's not the same for UberEats. I tried DoorDash as a customer after signing up to see how it worked and got a notification when the driver arrived.


----------



## Solid 5

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Maybe it's not the same for UberEats. I tried DoorDash as a customer after signing up to see how it worked and got a notification when the driver arrived.


I personally have never ordered from either of the delivery services, but my guess is since they always know where your car is, they know if you've pulled into the driveway.


----------



## part-timer

I do exactly what the instructions say. Some say take a pic and text so I do, others don't say that so I don't.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Just got my first Amazon delivery during this mess. They didn't bother to knock for some reason.
But the immediate email I received announcing the delivery had a photo of the box sitting on my doormat.


----------



## SHalester

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> But what do you guys do and prefer?


I have begun selecting leave at door and don't care either way on doorbell. I certainly never touch it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Do any of the delivery apps (besides Amazon) let you attach a photo once you drop off?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Mash Ghasem said:


> Do any of the delivery apps (besides Amazon) let you attach a photo once you drop off?


Instacart requires a photo of the customer requests a no contact delivery.


----------



## Soul Recycler

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, with this whole coronavirus thing, everyone is asking for no contact delivery.


With GrubHub it is now set by default. The customer actually has to remove it as an option if they don't want it.. Most don't bother removing it, so its annoying because you arrive and they are waiting for you with their hand out. I've had a few even ask how it works. I've also had customers comment that they don't want their food on the ground.

The food gets cold on the ground. Insects/Animals (or non-customers) can get at it too. It was raining the first day i started, so I didn't actually comply with any requests (can you imagine picking up a soggy bag and the bottom falling out?). Only one customer out of about 40 so far has told me through the window to leave the food on the ground. Half don't answer the phone, and the other half say they will meet you at the door.

I want to make sure it gets delivered to the right person, so I call and/or knock on the door. If they approach me, I ask for the name on the order. I don't need any bad orders getting attributed to my record. Also there is hardly ever a table or bench present to leave the food on. The ground is really a poor place to leave food.

Anyway, I open the bag, and then THEY grab the contents. Voila. Contact free.

But yeah, I call the customer first to say I've arrived, and I sometimes ask if they want me to leave their order outside. Pretty much none do, because they usually say that they are coming to the door. Even at hotel lobbies and apartments, most often I end up going to the unit, or meeting them in the lobby. Pretty much nobody wants you to leave their order unattended I have found.

If they don't answer the phone, I try the door, and if they open the door, I open the bag. It's that simple.
Otherwise, they will tell you through the door or window to leave it outside.
You really have to confirm it for yourself. That's the best advice.

Most people like the idea of contact free, but they don't understand the details. They must think you will be wearing gloves.

As for the restaurants, some have locked doors and require that you to call them and then they come deliver your order outside.
I had one restaurant worker hand me food in a bin through the drive through when I drove through to pick it up.
This whole corona virus thing is really being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

IDGAF, I'm just a delivery driver. I deliver packages of food to the designation.

That's it. Anything else, is a bonus that I award or not.


----------



## Soul Recycler

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I deliver packages of food to the designation.


I deliver them to destinations (ducks and covers).


----------



## DiceyDan

I take a picture and attach it to a text letting them know it's there. I guess the picture will help prove you delivered it?


----------



## Bob Reynolds

Munch on a few fries. Staple bag shut. Take picture of bag on doorstep. Ring bell. Run. Repeat for next order.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Soul Recycler said:


> With GrubHub it is now set by default. The customer actually has to remove it as an option if they don't want it.. Most don't bother removing it, so its annoying because you arrive and they are waiting for you with their hand out. I've had a few even ask how it works. I've also had customers comment that they don't want their food on the ground.
> 
> The food gets cold on the ground. Insects/Animals (or non-customers) can get at it too. It was raining the first day i started, so I didn't actually comply with any requests (can you imagine picking up a soggy bag and the bottom falling out?). Only one customer out of about 40 so far has told me through the window to leave the food on the ground. Half don't answer the phone, and the other half say they will meet you at the door.
> 
> I want to make sure it gets delivered to the right person, so I call and/or knock on the door. If they approach me, I ask for the name on the order. I don't need any bad orders getting attributed to my record. Also there is hardly ever a table or bench present to leave the food on. The ground is really a poor place to leave food.
> 
> Anyway, I open the bag, and then THEY grab the contents. Voila. Contact free.
> 
> But yeah, I call the customer first to say I've arrived, and I sometimes ask if they want me to leave their order outside. Pretty much none do, because they usually say that they are coming to the door. Even at hotel lobbies and apartments, most often I end up going to the unit, or meeting them in the lobby. Pretty much nobody wants you to leave their order unattended I have found.
> 
> If they don't answer the phone, I try the door, and if they open the door, I open the bag. It's that simple.
> Otherwise, they will tell you through the door or window to leave it outside.
> You really have to confirm it for yourself. That's the best advice.
> 
> Most people like the idea of contact free, but they don't understand the details. They must think you will be wearing gloves.
> 
> As for the restaurants, some have locked doors and require that you to call them and then they come deliver your order outside.
> I had one restaurant worker hand me food in a bin through the drive through when I drove through to pick it up.
> This whole corona virus thing is really being blown way out of proportion.


"Leave at my door:" is there by default.

Don't be to afraid too contact your customer. It only takes a few seconds to do that. Much better than DD support. My biggest concern is a hungry stray dog chomping down on that shit.


----------



## Soul Recycler

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> "Leave at my door:" is there by default.
> 
> Don't be to afraid too contact your customer. It only takes a few seconds to do that. Much better than DD support. My biggest concern is a hungry stray dog chomping down on that shit.


I agree, because I pretty much just said that.


----------



## Teksaz

People are getting creative. I had a guy put out a milk crate with a piece of plywood on top lol
Others are putting out little tables or benches. I'm diggin this drop at the door thang lol


----------



## AndyP21502

Solid 5 said:


> I will only do no contact if the customer requests it. And if they do as soon as I set the item on their doorstep I text them thusly, "hello this is your Door Dash driver, I have left the food from X at your door on your mat per your instructions, stay safe and have a great rest of the afternoon/evening/weekend!"
> 
> I have never taken a picture of the delivery, then again as I have stated the area that I deliver to is not even ghetto in the slightest.
> 
> As a sidenote, since I started to text each customer when I drop the food off, my rating has ticked a little bit upward.


Same here. And I've noticed same result.


----------



## Toby2

Texting the photo to the customer is a PITA. Now I open the text conversation to get the DD masked number. Then text to say that I’ll send a message when I drop off the order. Take a picture and have that number written down to send it. At least there’s a record of the delivery. Any quicker easier solutions?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Soul Recycler said:


> I deliver them to destinations (ducks and covers).


*Definition of designation*

1*: *the act of indicating or identifying

"Destination" works here, too.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

Teksaz said:


> As of now I'm either knocking or ringing the bell unless told otherwise.


I think ima stick to this. Some do state specifically to not knock or ring doorbell. But most do not. And a few say to knock or ring and leave the food.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Just received the 3rd of my 4 Amazon orders. Two were each separately left at my door and a snapshot of box on my doormat was in the email announcing delivery, and one was left in a common area at the main entrance to the apartment complex and an email announced delivery without any snapshot.

The 4th one is coming Friday with (gulp...) USPS.


----------



## [email protected]

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I ordered UberEATS the other day. Stated to deliver to door. The driver texted me and said if he could leave it outside my door. I said sure no problem.
> 
> He knocked and then I waited like a minute to see if I would get the notification it was delivered. Then I went outside and the guy was just standing by the stairs with a surgical mask waiting for me to pick it up. He did text me I think, after having waited a bit, but I guess I missed it.


Ok, so... UberEATS used to have two options: "meet outside" and "meet at door". It has added a third option because of COVID-19 that says "leave at door". If you selected "deliver to door", which doesn't technically appear to be an option at the moment in my app*, you should make sure you selected whichever means to leave it/be contactless if you don't want them to wait for you to answer. &#128513;

*I just looked at my customer app to double check the wording and above are the options I have right now. That said, I could have SWORN the two original options used to read "meet at vehicle" and "deliver to door".


----------



## Prius13

uberboy1212 said:


> I always send a text letting them know, no pictures.


Now with no contact deliveries, with GH it is mandatory to sms customer upon arrival and prior to marking food as delivered.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

Soul Recycler said:


> Anyway, I open the bag, and then THEY grab the contents. Voila. Contact free.


Hmm. I did that a few times then when The Cough-er Dude couldn't wait for his soggy Tatertots. I was too creeped-out by having to dis-infect my delivery bag b/c Mr. Coordination couldn't pull the delivery bag out without touching the inside of warmer with his bare hands. (F*&+k Head!)

Now? 
(Commonsense-free) Contact-less delivery chosen in app.
Customer catapults out of front door as i am heading across lawn.
At 8 ft. apart i point & yell "Damn, what's going on with that hole in your roof?" They turn-around to see what Hell im speaking of... 
While they have turned and are asking what your looking at, deposit food on ground in front & LEAVE FAST.
Mark as delivered.

Not feeling so theatrical? My other favorite is to IMMEDIATELY set food down once Customer has ventured outside and is approaching. Make sure when you do the partial bow (Japanese style) you don't lose eye-contact. Leave immediately. 99% of time their food 'lands' somewhere on their Property since they almost always wait until im 1/4 way up THEIR walkway before attempt the Contact-less Ambush.



Prius13 said:


> Now with no contact deliveries, with GH it is mandatory to sms customer upon arrival and prior to marking food as delivered.


Not quite. GH *wants *you to send txt. 
I fell for their BS few times before noticed you could chose Skip or Continue. (Fine print underneath Send Text) You can swipe-past GH's extra request & still mark as Delivered. 
--Custie will KNOW when you click Delivered their food is there just as much as if you had taken extra time to send their stupid-asses a text.


----------



## Prius13

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Hmm. I did that a few times then when The Cough-er Dude couldn't wait for his soggy Tatertots. I was too creeped-out by having to dis-infect my delivery bag b/c Mr. Coordination couldn't pull the delivery bag out without touching the inside of warmer with his bare hands. (F*&+k Head!)
> 
> Now?
> (Commonsense-free) Contact-less delivery chosen in app.
> Customer catapults out of front door as i am heading across lawn.
> At 8 ft. apart i point & yell "Damn, what's going on with that hole in your roof?" They turn-around to see what Hell im speaking of...
> While they have turned and are asking what your looking at, deposit food on ground in front & LEAVE FAST.
> Mark as delivered.
> 
> Not feeling so theatrical? My other favorite is to IMMEDIATELY set food down once Customer has ventured outside and is approaching. Make sure when you do the partial bow (Japanese style) you don't lose eye-contact. Leave immediately. 99% of time their food 'lands' somewhere on their Property since they almost always wait until im 1/4 way up THEIR walkway before attempt the Contact-less Ambush.
> 
> Not quite. GH *wants *you to send txt.
> I fell for their BS few times before noticed you could chose Skip or Continue. (Fine print underneath Send Text) You can swipe-past GH's extra request & still mark as Delivered.
> --Custie will KNOW when you click Delivered their food is there just as much as if you had taken extra time to send their stupid-asses a text.


Ah.. Will check it out.


----------



## Soul Recycler

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Not feeling so theatrical?


Sometimes I feel extra theatrical, and I shove the food down their throat.


----------



## SushiGirl

If they dont leave instructions then I text them and ask if I can just leave it. Most if not all say yes, just leave it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Mash Ghasem said:


> Just got my first Amazon delivery during this mess. They didn't bother to knock for some reason.
> But the immediate email I received announcing the delivery had a photo of the box sitting on my doormat.


Yep I've had this lately too. But not EVERY time which seems strange. You'd think it would be consistent.


----------

